# Does Sony DSC-HX1 have this shooting function?



## mmmcosta (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi!

I&#8217;m newbie here and have a question.

I just bought a Sony DSC-HX1 and would like to know if I can take recurrent shots of a certain subject in a pre-defined time span with this camera. I couldn&#8217;t find it on its printed or electronic (pdf) instruction manual. 

For example: I want to automatically shoot one picture each 15 seconds during an hour (what makes 240 shots) of a birds&#8217; nest. Is that possible? :roll:

I look forward to reading your replies!

Regards,
Marcelo


----------



## boogschd (Jan 5, 2010)

time lapse/timelapse is the feature your looking for

dpreview says it doesnt have it.. but so does my d60 and i managed to make one

what you need is a computer application that will control the camera via a usb connection

check this one out:
Download DIYPhotobits.com Camera Control &#8212; DiyPhotoBits.com &#8212; A few bits and pieces about photography

edit: btw hi and welcome to the jungle forum


----------



## mmmcosta (Jan 5, 2010)

If I understand well in order to use the application I need to have the camera and computer connected (USB). Is that right?

Regards,
Marcelo


----------



## boogschd (Jan 7, 2010)

yep 

the program will control the camera via the usb


----------

